

The Single Most Important Piece Of Software Developer Career Advice - jsonmez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0dzSEoJtsM

======
aggieben
"...the most important piece of advice I give to developers for getting a good
job is... _your resume_."

Thanks for that.

~~~
jsonmez
I realize now that it should have been "don't be a dick."

